# Hauntcast 54 "Fright Club" - Halloween Hoedown Episode



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Join Hauntcast for our annual Halloween Hoedown.

HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW:
Chris welcomes Tim Dunne of Fright Kingdom to the Hauntcast Dungeon.

HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW:
We catch up with Vic Bariteau of Ghoulie Manor and the haunter documentary, The American Scream.

GHOULIE GROOVES:
The Hauntcast Hi-Fi is shrouded in the deathly darktronica of Zombie Girl.

THE BONE PHONE:
With most haunts now open across the country, Leonard Pickel helps you locate haunts in your area with FindAHaunt.com.

SHOCKTAILS:
Thunder and Baker hold down the stools at the Last Bar on the Left with the latest horror reviews and previews.

THE MARKETING MORGUE:
The Voice From Hell reminds haunters that there are advertising lessons to be learned during the greatest month of the year.

THEATER OF THE MIND:
Why so… serious? Rev finds that a sense of humor can be as beneficial to a haunt as good scares.

THE CHARMED POT:
The Mistress of Mayhem chills the blood with a reading of Edgar Allen Poe’s, The Tell-Tale Heart.

THE PROP SHOP:
Denny and Chris shed some light on bringing more “life” to inanimate figures.

TERROR TURNPIKE:
Vysther wraps up the Must-See Haunts of 2013 with a tour of Industrial Terrorplex in Jeffersonville, IN.

MAD PROPS FOR PROPS:
We’re chomping at the bit to heap praise on the fine funerary flivver that is Derek Young’s Horsedrawn Hearse.

PLUS!
This month we’re giving away a $560 silicone mask from CFX!

Congratulations to our winner this month: Daniel Hoffman!

Enjoy the mid-season finale! Hauntcast returns in January and extends to June.

Happy Halloween and Stay Scary!

http://hauntcast.net


----------

